# General > Reunions >  bill stick this on reunion section

## lynne duncan

bill
please post the wick high reunion on the reunion section
thank you lynne

----------


## lynne duncan

yahoo we're now on the reunion board in the community section, so anymore info, outside of looking for folk will be posted there

----------

